# Property Compensation Consultants



## henton49er (23 Jan 2018)

I have received a letter from this company offering to obtain a Wayleave payment from my local electricity company who own the high voltage line crossing my land. They say that they will do this, of course, on a no win - no fee basis and take a 20%+VAT cut in any money received.

Does anyone here know of this company? Are they a bona fide organisation? Why are they offering this now, given that I have lived in the same house for 11 years or so? It sounds a bit like PPI claims companies. Their web site looks professional, but it would, wouldn't it.

Any advice or tales of dealing with them would be welcome.


----------



## NazNomad (23 Jan 2018)

Just contact Western Power Distribution and tell them that you believe you're entitled to a wayleave payment for an 'oversail' on your property. It's not much, but why give a third party a piece of it?


----------



## NazNomad (23 Jan 2018)

Hmm, you're right on the border of the WPD area, not sure if your distributor is SP Energy Networks.

... it's one of those, anyway. :-D


----------



## Cordy (23 Jan 2018)

About 15 years ago I got some compensation for a pole and power cables on some land that I own -- wayleave stuff like your post 
Not much; it was a lump sum or I could have received an annual fee -- looking back I wish I hadn't bothered  

Some other land has a telecom mast on it, for which I get rent; Occasionally I get unsolicited offers to buy the land off me -- I just ignore them

edit: then you need to check if your property is freehold or leasehold etc


----------



## Brandlin (24 Jan 2018)

you'll get significantly more in wayleave if you have actual assets on your land that the power companies need access to (towers, sub station etc). But then that would almost certainly have been sorted out when the assets were installed.

as naz said an oversail would be small, unless you are in a critical area where access may be needed for something like restringing. but its really not a difficult process. just call the powercompany 

there area few 3rd party companies about, mostly a lawyer and a phone with a set of standard pre printed letters and forms they send off.


----------



## MrTeroo (24 Jan 2018)

Try Thomson Broadbent, they are doing ours at the moment.


----------



## MikeG. (24 Jan 2018)

Thomson Broadbent wrote to me unsolicited a number of times despite being told that A/ the power lines in question weren't on or over my land, and B/ I didn't want to be on their mailing list. 

"_Was the fin on your back part of the deal?_"....


----------



## bugbear (24 Jan 2018)

MikeG.":26hxqgi8 said:


> "_Was the fin on your back part of the deal?_"....


Yay!

BugBear


----------



## Geoff_S (24 Jan 2018)

Hi Mike

I know nothing about wayleave, but that bug thing on your profile is really cool, it had me fooled


----------



## henton49er (24 Jan 2018)

NazNomad":9ju1pfzj said:


> Hmm, you're right on the border of the WPD area, not sure if your distributor is SP Energy Networks.
> 
> ... it's one of those, anyway. :-D



We are Scottish Power, just had to call them today as we had a three hour power cut!!

Property Compensation Consultants claim that payment are usually between 1% and 2% of the value of your property and that any historic payments (even if made on the basis of a single payment for all time) need to be reviewed and updated to reflect current practice and values. It all seems a bit silly to me.


----------



## henton49er (24 Jan 2018)

NazNomad":kz4jzoch said:


> Just contact Western Power Distribution and tell them that you believe you're entitled to a wayleave payment for an 'oversail' on your property. It's not much, but why give a third party a piece of it?



I have a seven acre smallholding with a 10KV line on wooden poles passing over, including some poles on my land. There is also a feed down my drive to a small pole mounted transformer, which then goes back up my drive to service an adjacent farm. Does this count as an "oversail" or is my situation more than that?


----------



## henton49er (24 Jan 2018)

MrTeroo":1gvbx5nk said:


> Try Thomson Broadbent, they are doing ours at the moment.



They look a more professional outfit than the ones who have written to me. At least they have staff who are chartered surveyors (RICS).


----------



## Cordy (24 Jan 2018)

Henton
Was the overhead cable and poles etc there when you bought the property ?
Have you looked at your deeds ?

Have you had a chat with your neighbours ? they may have received similar approaches

Did you...... hmmmm -- perhaps enough questions for now


----------



## NazNomad (24 Jan 2018)

henton49er":3sl3pk1u said:


> NazNomad":3sl3pk1u said:
> 
> 
> > Just contact Western Power Distribution and tell them that you believe you're entitled to a wayleave payment for an 'oversail' on your property. It's not much, but why give a third party a piece of it?
> ...




I get separate payments for LV poles, stays, underground cable and oversail (of a HV supply where the poles are beyond my property). It's worth getting a wayleaves muppet from Scottish Power to come out and have a look. You shouldn't need to do anything yourself, besides the initial phone call.

If the poles are on your property, it's not oversail.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (24 Jan 2018)

I get about (it's index-linked) £100 a year wayleave payment from our local DNO for a similar amount of hardware on my land. If I were to accept a one-off lump sum as an alternative to this (for the foreseeable future) perpetual annual payment - to compensate me for the mess they make when they come in and clear under the lines etc. - I'm not sure how much I'd be offered and/or be prepared to take! (probably a couple of grand) The annual payments are a pleasant little bonus.

I expect that in return for a one-off payment they'd want you to grant them an easement in their favour, rather than a wayleave agreement, which gives them more (permanent) rights over your land. This is one key reason I'm happy to stick with wayleave.

There are several of these small firms of chartered surveyors who specialise in this area - the other side of this being "undergrounding" i.e. persuading the company to bury the cables - there are various tricks that can be used.

Cheers, W2S


----------



## adidat (24 Jan 2018)

My grandad used to get about 40 pence a year for electric pylons....

Adidat


----------



## DrPhill (24 Jan 2018)

I get a couple of quid a year for a buried leccy cable. It was not included in the lease and the first I knew about it was a communication from WPD to the previous late occupant. I only bothered to sort it out in order to find where the damn thing is. and so I could place said documents in with the house papers so the next owner is better informed.


----------



## MrTeroo (24 Jan 2018)

henton49er":27t39ka1 said:


> MrTeroo":27t39ka1 said:
> 
> 
> > Try Thomson Broadbent, they are doing ours at the moment.
> ...



Yes, I am very pleased with the way they have handled our claim.


----------

